# Slow wireless network connection speeds



## Kerkain (Sep 18, 2008)

A little background on the situation that I managed to get myself into. I recently moved to a new apartment to be closer to work and this apartment complex is only covered by what I was told is a wireless hotspot.

Basically, a wireless devices connects to the SSID, logs in, and then you're set with the most pitiful internet still available.

Now I was told I could pay $70 bucks to have these people (Onlyinternet.net by the way) install a device that would allow me to connect my desktop to the internet service. Wasn't thrilled about that. Its $40 a month, for a 1Mb connection so that wasn't going to happen anyway.

Looked up internet connection sharing and had setup my laptop to use it with my desktop.

My connection on my laptop has always had a very low signal; between one and two bars no matter where I'm at in my apartment. If I go outside it'll get about 4 bars but that is about it. The actual speeds listed on the Wireless Network Connection Status go from 1Mbps, 2Mpbs, 5.5Mpbs and 11Mbps. Never higher.

Today I went and picked up a NETGEAR N300 wireless router. My hope was that the router might be able to pick up the wireless connection and I could just connect through my router instead of having to use my laptop. Apparently, this is not the case.

I have to use my laptop act as a modem and have it plugged into the Internet port of the router and then my desktop connected to one of the LAN ports on the router. 

Is this setup better then using the internet connection sharing deal? Is there any other way of increasing my signal strength and network speeds?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

ICS can be very problematic at best . . When you say you use the laptop to act as a modem . . what does that mean?

Can you post with the Brands and Models of the modem and router. What is the Modem connected to?


----------



## Kerkain (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't have an internet service provided modem. Since this is a hotspot all I need to connect to the internet is a wireless device that can pick up the signal.

So, my laptop is basically my "modem". It is a pretty old Dell Inspiron 6000 with XP that still chugs along perfectly. The router I just picked up is a NETGEAR N300 Wireless Router.

Here is how I HAD it structured. Laptop connected to wireless connection. Laptop setup with ICS. Ethernet cable from laptop to desktop. Internet.

NOW its as follows. Laptop connected to wireless connection. Laptop still has to have a shared wireless setting enabled; connected to N300's Internet port via Ethernet cable. Desktop is connected to N300 via Ethernet. Internet.

What I was HOPING to achieve was having the N300 somehow find and connect to the wireless connection. Then have my desktop be able to use the router as like an access point(??) and not have to have my laptop on at all times in order to have internet access.

Does this make sense? Its annoyingly frustrating for me to try to explain seeing as this is like the only place I ever heard of having internet like this...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Look thru the manual for the Netgear and see if it can be set to act as a bridge or extender . . that woul let you do what you want to do


----------



## Kerkain (Sep 18, 2008)

> Wireless Repeater. The wireless router sends all traffic from its local wireless or wired
> computers to a remote AP. To configure this mode, you must know the MAC address of the
> remote parent AP.
> • Wireless Base Station. The wireless router acts as the parent AP, bridging traffic to and from
> ...


Does this read like you suggested I look for?

If not you could always take a quick gander. Maybe you will have a better idea of what to look for.
http://documentation.netgear.com/wnr2000v2/enu/202-10485-01/usermanual.pdf


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

> • Wireless Base Station. The wireless router acts as the parent AP, bridging traffic to and from the child repeater AP, as well as handling wireless and wired local computers. To configure


This is the mode you want


----------



## Kerkain (Sep 18, 2008)

"To configure this mode, you must know the MAC addresses of the child repeater AP"

This part confuses me. What would be the child repeater AP? Am I supposed to have two routers for this to work??


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That would be the mac of the wireless access point you are using . . If you do not know it, Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.
and it will tell you the MAC address


----------



## Kerkain (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm having a heck of a time getting it downloaded (yes my internet is that bad, it was downloading at 4.0Kbps before timing out). I have a program on my laptop called Network Stumbler though that I was able to get a MAC address from. 

Ideas on what 1* means for the network channel?

The instructions in the user manual aren't extremely helpful. I can't seem to get the router to connect after putting in the settings.

I've disabled the security so it is open. Changed the channel to 1 (it won't accept it on auto). Changed the "Does your internet connection require a login" to yes and put in the information for user id/password.

Soon as I apply and disconnect my laptop there is no connection to the internet. I don't know if I am doing something wrong or missing a step. Any ideas?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Might be better to get your own broadband connection. DSL shouldnt be too pricey if it's available in your location, have you searched online?


----------



## Kerkain (Sep 18, 2008)

I have. This is the only service that is currently available. There is a local ISP that provides a fiber service but they only have plans approved through the county so far. The apartment complex I'm in is the first of their "expansion". But who knows how long it will be before they actually lay down some line.

Unfortunately, I have no other options except to deal with the wireless... :sigh:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Another option is Verizon Mi-Fi, you may connect up to 5 wireless devices. Pls check it out online.


----------



## Kerkain (Sep 18, 2008)

Appears that service requires me to have Verizon service or get a contract to use it. Which I do not have and do not want to get. I actually cancelled my mobile plan with them for a cheaper alternative when I moved.

I have a couple of weeks to try and get this router to work how I would like it too before I can't return it and get my money back. Though it may be worth it just to keep for when an actual ISP provides some actual internet lol


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Pls check this out, read the technical details of the device and read the reviews: Netgear Universal WiFi Range Extender (WN3000RP):Amazon:Electronics


----------



## Kerkain (Sep 18, 2008)

I checked it out. Its ten bucks cheaper on newegg :grin: The problem though is that I really don't need to have my wifi range extended. I only have one wireless device and that is my laptop and it is next to my desktop anyway. 

My laptop HAS to be turned on in order to connect to the wireless connection because there is no modem. The router I have can, in my opinion, probably receive a better signal than what my seven year old laptop is able to pick up in my apartment. I can put the router in places that my laptop can not too.

This is why I would like to figure out how to setup the router to connect to the wireless itself and I can use the router as a "modem" instead of my laptop. I'm just having issues getting it setup correctly... :4-dontkno


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What issues?


----------



## Kerkain (Sep 18, 2008)

Old Rich said:


> What issues?





Kerkain said:


> Ideas on what 1* means for the network channel?
> 
> The instructions in the user manual aren't extremely helpful. I can't seem to get the router to connect after putting in the settings.
> 
> ...


This. The router after putting in the the settings, as far as I can tell, will not pick up any signal/internet connections.

By the way I just downloaded that Xirrus program at work. I'll take the screenshot when I get back home for lunch.


----------



## Kerkain (Sep 18, 2008)

Photobucket was blocked at work and couldn't get the image uploaded. The network that I connect to is the orange highlighted one.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Which one are you trying to connect to?


----------



## Kerkain (Sep 18, 2008)

Kerkain said:


> Photobucket was blocked at work and couldn't get the image uploaded. The network that I connect to is the orange highlighted one.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You are showing a very low signal in your Xirrus snapshot, again...I'll go back to my previous recommendations. 

You don't own the router so there's no way that you can modify the router settings, even update the firmware or change the Wireless Channel, which can be only be done by the Owner/Landlord. :grin:


----------



## Kerkain (Sep 18, 2008)

So by that last statement there is no possible way of setting this up correctly without contacting the wireless company and having them setup the AP to be used as a repeater?

In other words, I could return my N300 router.

As for you previous recommendations while I do appreciate them I have the same answers. I have no reason to extend the range of my already extremely poor wifi, and I have no intention of getting another contract with Verizon.

Thanks for the help and suggestions regardless guys. ray:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

The wireless company is not going to open up their router or settings to anyone, making the N300 redundant.

You could return it.

2xg's point is that you are not receiving the best signal so a a wireless repeater would be the best option as it will boost the signal coming from the hotspot to your laptop.

Other benefits for you are:

1. Your laptop can connect to repeater wirelessly.

2. No more ICS.

3. Your desktop has no wireless but you can connect it to the lan port on the repeater via ethernet and have internet access.

4. A stronger signal.

One thing i must point out and you are probably aware that the hotspot connection is unencrypted and is not good security wise.

Anyone with sniffer software can sniff any traffic going thru the hotspot because it is open so doing financial transactions or other sensitive stuff is a risk.

Consider using VPN service to encrypt your data passing thru the hotspot if a broadband connection is out of the question.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Very well explained TheCyberMan. Thank you. :smile: 


TheCyberMan said:


> The wireless company is not going to open up their router or settings to anyone, making the N300 redundant.
> 
> You could return it.
> 
> ...


----------

